# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  کتابخانه آنلاین

## جنترمن

احتیاج فوری به پروژه کتابخانه آنلاین ممنون میشم کمکم کنید :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## araz1367

مشخصات فایلت چیه؟
اگه مشخصاتت مثله اینیه که من پیدا کردم یه سر به آدرس زیر یزن
www.tarfandaraz.blogfa.com

----------


## araz1367

این صفحه اول:
که مشخصات کتابها  رو چاپ 
میکنه که البته در sqlserver پیاده سازی شده البته باید در قسمتهای:
;Initial Catalog=database name;User Id = username;Password=123
البته باید اطلاعات خودتون رو از قبیل نام دیتابیس و نام یوزر و پسورد را وارد کنید من به طور مثال
<%
set conn=Server.CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
conn.open "Provider=SQLOLEDB;Data Source=(local);Initial Catalog=dbweb;User Id = asp;Password=123"
set rs = Server.CreateObject("ADODB.recordset")
sql="SELECT * FROM tbl_book"
rs.Open sql, conn
%>
<%

    response.write("<th align='center' bgcolor='#b0c4de'> شماره کتاب </th>")
	response.Write("<th align='center' bgcolor='#b0c4de'>  عنوان </th>")
	response.Write("<th align='center' bgcolor='#b0c4de'>  نویسنده </th>")
	response.Write("<th align='center' bgcolor='#b0c4de'>   انتشارات </th>")
	response.Write("<th align='center' bgcolor='#b0c4de'>   قیمت </th>")
	response.Write("<th align='center' bgcolor='#b0c4de'>    موضوع </th>")
	response.Write("<th align='center' bgcolor='#b0c4de'> تاریخ انتشار  </th>")


%>	
</tr>


<%while not rs.EOF%>

    <tr bgcolor="#CC0099">
    <%for each x in rs.Fields%>
       <td bgcolor="#FF0099" ><%Response.Write(x.value)%></td>
	<%next
    rs.MoveNext%>
    </tr>
<%wend
rs.close
conn.close
%>

----------


## araz1367

هر سیستم کتابخانه نیازمند یک ثبت نام میباشد:
<%

if request.form<>"" then
	user=request.form("txtuser")
	pass=request.Form("txtpass")
	pass2=request.Form("txtpass2")
	email=request.Form("txtmail")
	if pass=pass2 then
		set conn=Server.CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
		conn.open "Provider=SQLOLEDB;Data Source=(local);Initial Catalog=dbweb;User Id = asp;Password=123"
		set cmd=server.CreateObject("ADODB.Command")
		sql="insert into tbl_user (username,password,email) values ('" &user & "','" & pass &"','" & email & "')"
		sel="select username from tbl_user"

		on error resume next
		cmd.ActiveConnection=conn
		cmd.CommandText=sql
		cmd.Execute

		response.Write(err & "<br>")%>
		<table border="1">
			<tr>
				<td>
		<%response.Write(sql)%>
		</td>
		</tr>
		</table>
		<%
		conn.close
		cmd.close

	else
	  response.write("sorry")

	end if
end if
%>

----------


## araz1367

البته با تشکر از دوست خوبم 
http://tarfandaraz.blogfa.com/cat-9.aspx
که این مطالب رو برام فرستاد و من هم برای شما آمادش کردم :تشویق:

----------


## araz1367

ورود کاربران login
ابتدا یک فرم طراحیکنید که دارای امکانات دو  text و یک دکمه باشد و سپس این کدها رو وارد کنید
<%
								username=request.Form("username")
								password=request.Form("password")

set conn=Server.CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
conn.open "Provider=SQLOLEDB;Data Source=(local);Initial Catalog=dbweb;User Id = asp;Password=123"
set rs=server.CreateObject("ADODB.Recordset")
rs.open "SELECT * FROM tbl_user WHERE username='"& username &"'AND password='"& password &"'",conn
dim i
 i=0
 while not rs.EOF
    i=i+1
	session("uid")=rs.fields(0)
	rs.movenext
 wend
if i=0 then
response.Redirect("errorpage.asp")
else
session("username")=request.Form("username")
response.Redirect("shop.asp")
end if


rs.close
conn.close%>

%>

----------

